# White Plains Reptile Expo



## TyGuy (Jul 23, 2012)

Is anybody familiar with this show and is it worth going to? Looking for some insight on what I can expect.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I was there once many years ago. You can expect LOTS of snakes and tattoos!

There were a very few frogs there. That's it.

That was then, maybe it's changed. I doubt it though.

s


----------



## TyGuy (Jul 23, 2012)

The vendor list is showing Black Jungle, Heath's Frogs, Tiffiany's Frogs, and a few others that may possibly provide them. NERD, LLL Reptiles, and a couple other big names are going to be there - it's just a show I have never been too and was hoping it would be more worth my time than Hamburg as it's a bit closer.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

It was a long time ago that I went - that certainly looks to be a better representation for the Amphibian crowd.

s


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

TyGuy said:


> Is anybody familiar with this show and is it worth going to? Looking for some insight on what I can expect.


Yes, many members do attend the show. It is worth going to. I attend everytime they host it. Black Jungle, Notorious Tinctorius, and heaths frogs are the only vendors.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I usually go once or twice a year depending on work. It`s a decent show I think, not the best or worst. It`s worth it for me because it`s only about an hour`s drive and I get to purchase things that aren`t normally available around here. It does get CRAZY crowded at times though. I try to get there a few hours before it`s over, thats usually when people have had enough and are leaving.

John


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

What's wrong with hamburg?


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

mydumname said:


> What's wrong with hamburg?


No AC for starters. As a vendor at both, I usually do twice the sales at WP which would hint at more froggers. That said, hamburg has mike Novy and Keith from frogs n things (but no BJ)


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

White Plains is certainly good for supplies and foods. BJ is the main plant vendor, with lots of plant racks. As for herps, there is a plethora of cb bearded dragons, veileds, eublepharine and crested geckos, Australian geckos, baby tegus, python morphs, corn morphs; you should also find axolotls, red eye TFs, White's, designer Ceratophrys, an occasional newt or salamander (e.g., WC fire salamanders and emperor newts), some unusual colubrids or small boids, etc. As for PDFs there are a few; I believe that Jeremy H is a regular. But if you are expecting a dazzling variety of locality PDFs, or Atelopus or Rhacophorus or Theloderma or mantellas or Iranian newts--sorry, not here (Michael Shrom doesn't attend anymore, and I don't think Mike Novy ever did). Also, as you may know, absolutely no venomous herps, big 5 constrictors, crocodilians, turtles under 4" or herps native to New York state (e.g., no cb Wood turtles)...


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Its a good show to go to 2x per year. Notorious Tinc, Tim Heath, LLC reptiles, Tiffany's Frogs, Black Jungle, all carry frogs and frog-centric supplies. Only plants there, are usually at BJ. Theres a good cork bark vendor. Grapewood and driftwood too. 
I think its worth it if you've never been there before. Get there early, the crowd gets "mongoloidious" the later in the day. Make a list of everything you need. You can get all the supplies to fully set up a tank, except eggcrate. 
Lots of Tincs, Leucs, Auratus. Some other unique species can be found depending on the time of year. 10$ to get in.


----------



## shrum (Dec 1, 2008)

Good show for what is going on in the area. I have never been to Hamburg but WP will offer you anything you need except for a big selection of frogs. It only takes me about 30 mins so it is defenitly worth it for me. You can usually hook up with people to get different things not going to be offered at the show here on the forum. Always check the with the vendors like nortorious tinc to see what they have first.


----------



## TyGuy (Jul 23, 2012)

Sounds like it's a show I'll need to be attending! Thanks, Everyone!


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

JeremyHuff said:


> No AC for starters. As a vendor at both, I usually do twice the sales at WP which would hint at more froggers. That said, hamburg has mike Novy and Keith from frogs n things (but no BJ)


Ac is hamburgs downfall. Twice the sales....not bad. I haven't been to white plains in years. Expensive to go to for me. May have to check it out one time.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

mydumname said:


> Ac is hamburgs downfall. Twice the sales....not bad. I haven't been to white plains in years. Expensive to go to for me. May have to check it out one time.


At least White Plains has AC (air conditioning). Hamburg is a pain in the respiratory system (for both humans and frogs), and is an accident waiting to happen in the summer months. 

Regards,
Bob


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I got an email saying White Plains was going to expand. Anybody know more?


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes they will have an extra room down a hallway. I will be in there with my friend.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

